# Google maps not working....Mac OSX 10.5



## Graeme Edwards (8 Apr 2010)

Hi guys, just a quick one.

Im working on a Mac with OSX 10.5 

Ive never had problems with google maps, but I go on today, and it does not want to work at all. Ive read about router problems and fire wall, but nothing seems to have changed here. 

Can you guys suggest anything to fix it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nelson (8 Apr 2010)

weird.i was just on google maps and it wouldn't load.i'm on a pc with xp.


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Apr 2010)

I had the same issue this morning pal. Prolly a ploy to get you to use Google Chrome LOL


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Apr 2010)

Its only happened today, which I find strange. Ive just updated my Mac and cleared the cache, but it still wont work.

Rubbish. Im trying to look for campsites and google maps is great for that.

Whats google Chrome?

So theres a few today then ?


Cheers.


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2010)

Not working for me either...


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Apr 2010)

Have you tried using maps on your ipod touch? search a location then just type in campsites, it'll bring up any campsites near your location..

Google chrome is Google's answer to Safari.


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2010)

I'm on SuSE Linux using Firefox btw   Just checked with a few mates around the country and they're having issues too.  Suspect something's broken at google :?


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 Apr 2010)

Google maps is not working for me on either Mac or PC - maybe they have issues  ?

Tony


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Apr 2010)

Very weird.

Its still not working on the Mac. Ill try the ipod now.......


----------



## John Starkey (8 Apr 2010)

Not working for me either,
john.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2010)

Google finally crashed!! about time too lol


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Apr 2010)

Map app on the ipod works fine. 

Maps on the Mac does not respond what so ever. Not one little bit. Its always worked in the past,but not now. 

Stupid google.


----------



## tel (9 Apr 2010)

I am on 10.5 and maps is ok for me ...


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Apr 2010)

Working for me since yesterday evening


----------

